# My malt thinks he is home decor...*with pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all! I know everyone loves pics here, so here are some updated pics of Obi... it's been over a month since he's been with us now 

As I mentioned before, Obi loves carpet more than wood floors so he usually hangs out in our family room, but he seems to have found a new spot in the front living room. 

Here he is pretending to "blend in" with the couch/pillows as if no one can see him!!! he thinks he's sneaky B) I was calling him to come over and he was so quiet and I found him here...









Here's his "I'm a bathmat, you can't find me" pose while I get ready for work or going out...










Now some random shots...
Just popping by the camera to say "hi" after a snack... Excuse the dirty face :huh:



























Obi's hair is getting longer from his initial haircut- I'm surprised how fast it grows! 

Thanks for looking and sharing! Obi waves "hi" to everyone from my lap right now :biggrin:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Obi looks very comfortable on the couch!!! He is an adorable looking fluff!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wubh my gosh he's cute, I smiled when i saw him on your bath mat, gotta be careful not to step on him lol
Love the pictures of handsome Obi


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh!! Adorable!!:wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So cute. That first picture looks like it belongs in a decorating magazine.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Obi is so stinkin' cute!!! :wub: His hair is beautiful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is so stinkin cute I can't stand it. I have his uncle Chachi and they look so much alike. I think I told you before, Obi's mom and Chachi are 1/2 brother and sister. If he is anything like my Chachi he is already the love of your life:thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your Obi has one beautiful face!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love your photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

One month already. :chili::chili: Can you even remember life without little Obi? He's so adorable. Love every shot of him. I think he's looking for a photo gig in _Better Doghouses and Gardens_ or _Architectural Dogjest._ I'd hire him. :wub::wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Obi just couldn't be any more adorable-- I do love the cut he had and am thinking about something along the same lines when my dogs get groomed on Monday. I can't wait-- my regular groomer has been on maternity leave and my fluffs are so in need of professional grooming!

Thanks for sharing these darling pictures. He sure is a cutie, and it sounds like he has a really fun personality!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

It actually took me a while to find him on the couch :blush: He's a cutie!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Obi is one adorable pup!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!! Love the short ears! He has a great expressive face. Great pics!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> So cute. That first picture looks like it belongs in a decorating magazine.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes he fit right in  what a sweetie :wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Obi one konobi! You are beautiful. I so enjoyed these pictures after a day full of studying its nice to see a precious fluff.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome photos! He seems to be totally thriving with you. Love it. :heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart you have there, with Obi! :wub:
He does have gorgeous hair!
I love your trendy decor also.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is so adorable! Keep the Obi pics coming!!! 

By the way, I LOVE how you've decorated your living room!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Hi all! I know everyone loves pics here, so here are some updated pics of Obi... it's been over a month since he's been with us now
> 
> As I mentioned before, Obi loves carpet more than wood floors so he usually hangs out in our family room, but he seems to have found a new spot in the front living room.
> 
> ...


How sweet is that???? So cute. He is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how adorable, he is a sweetheart and I love his expressions.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

His little scarfs are too adorable, they make him look like this pretentious little guy - in a good way 

Mika is eyeing up your math mat, she loves to pee on them :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Obi - you are one handsome little dude! I could just cuddle and kiss you for hours!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- he is sooooooooooooo cute!!! In the first picture (on the sofa), he looks like he's a stuffed toy sitting there. And he really does blend into the bath mat. 

Stacy's fluffs are also soooooooo adorable and so well socalized. Obi is just adorable and I'm so glad that he's adjusting so well.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh he is so adorable! Keep the Obi pics coming!!!
> 
> By the way, I LOVE how you've decorated your living room!


thank you! I will definitely keep posting up more pics 



LexiMom said:


> He is absolutely adorable





Furbabies mom said:


> Obi looks very comfortable on the couch!!! He is an adorable looking fluff!


Thanks! Obi loves couches and laps 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub::wubh my gosh he's cute, I smiled when i saw him on your bath mat, gotta be careful not to step on him lol
> Love the pictures of handsome Obi


Hahaha! Thank you! Yes, I always have to look down to see where he is 



chichi said:


> Ahhhh!! Adorable!!:wub:





MoonDog said:


> Obi is so stinkin' cute!!! :wub: His hair is beautiful!


Awwww... Thanks  I definitely consider myself lucky as his coat is pretty manageable so far!



lynda said:


> He is so stinkin cute I can't stand it. I have his uncle Chachi and they look so much alike. I think I told you before, Obi's mom and Chachi are 1/2 brother and sister. If he is anything like my Chachi he is already the love of your life:thumbsup:


Obi wants to give a hug to you and to his uncle Chachi! :-D 



Maisie and Me said:


> Your Obi has one beautiful face!!!!!!!!:wub:


Thank u! He is quite expressive And u can definitely know how he feels by his face! 



sassy's mommy said:


> Love your photos! Thanks for sharing.


I'll try to keep them coming!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> One month already. :chili::chili: Can you even remember life without little Obi? He's so adorable. Love every shot of him. I think he's looking for a photo gig in _Better Doghouses and Gardens_ or _Architectural Dogjest._ I'd hire him. :wub::wub:


Hahaha! He definitely makes me smile everyday :wub: lol- Obi says he will work for treats 



socalyte said:


> Obi just couldn't be any more adorable-- I do love the cut he had and am thinking about something along the same lines when my dogs get groomed on Monday. I can't wait-- my regular groomer has been on maternity leave and my fluffs are so in need of professional grooming!
> 
> Thanks for sharing these darling pictures. He sure is a cutie, and it sounds like he has a really fun personality!


Thanks! Your fluffs will look adorable in the cuts! Can't wait to see their new 'dos!



reanut1379 said:


> It actually took me a while to find him on the couch :blush: He's a cutie!


Haha thank you! It took me a little bit to notice him there sitting so quietly and I had to laugh at him and snap the pic!



donnad said:


> Obi is one adorable pup!


Thank you 



pammy4501 said:


> He is ADORABLE!! Love the short ears! He has a great expressive face. Great pics!!


Thanks Pam! You were SO right when you told me he was a special one . The "looks" he gives us are so funny sometimes!



zooeysmom said:


> I was thinking the same thing


Thanks! I actually found most of the decor from Craigslist over time!



silverhaven said:


> Yes he fit right in  what a sweetie :wub:


He likes to blend in and hide  thanks



Lovkins mama said:


> Obi one konobi! You are beautiful. I so enjoyed these pictures after a day full of studying its nice to see a precious fluff.


Awwww.. Hope ur studies are going well! Obi says hi to Sir Lovkins!



CloudClan said:


> Awesome photos! He seems to be totally thriving with you. Love it. :heart:


Thank you, Carina! I'm so glad he seems to like his new home 



Canada said:


> What a sweetheart you have there, with Obi! :wub:
> He does have gorgeous hair!
> I love your trendy decor also.


Thank you!!! I enjoy decorating and had to do so on a limited budget when we first moved in 1.5 yrs ago!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh he is so adorable! Keep the Obi pics coming!!!
> 
> By the way, I LOVE how you've decorated your living room!


Thank you! Thankfully, obi does not pee on the grass-like rug!!!



allheart said:


> How sweet is that???? So cute. He is ADORABLE!!!


Awww thanks 



Maglily said:


> how adorable, he is a sweetheart and I love his expressions.


Thanks! He likes to give us many distinct looks!



LinzFair said:


> His little scarfs are too adorable, they make him look like this pretentious little guy - in a good way
> 
> Hahaha! Thanks! He is our little "man!"
> 
> Mika is eyeing up your math mat, she loves to pee on them :HistericalSmiley:


Come over Mika! Just don't pee on Obi by mistake!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh Obi - you are one handsome little dude! I could just cuddle and kiss you for hours!


He will definitely give unhugs and kisses back!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marisa -- he is sooooooooooooo cute!!! In the first picture (on the sofa), he looks like he's a stuffed toy sitting there. And he really does blend into the bath mat.
> 
> Stacy's fluffs are also soooooooo adorable and so well socalized. Obi is just adorable and I'm so glad that he's adjusting so well.


Thank u thank u! I feel so fortunate to have adopted him from Stacy! He is exactly as she described with some good surprises as well!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Obi is just too cute for words! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What darling pics. Obi is a doll-baby.:wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Obi!!!! He is sooooo adorable and I'll bet he has a great personality!!! Darling pics too!!!!:chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love this little guy! He is so darn cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How on earth did I miss saying what a doll that little Obi is? I love seeing pictures of His Cuteness.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Obi is just too cute for words! :wub:


Thanks Debbie!



aprilb said:


> What darling pics. Obi is a doll-baby.:wub::wub:


thank you  he does remind me of the size of a newborn baby~ haha!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Obi!!!! He is sooooo adorable and I'll bet he has a great personality!!! Darling pics too!!!!:chili:


Obi says he loves you too Dianne!



Johita said:


> Love this little guy! He is so darn cute!


Thanks!!! Aolani's puppy cut was one of the pics that inspired me to cut Obi's hair short 



Sylie said:


> How on earth did I miss saying what a doll that little Obi is? I love seeing pictures of His Cuteness.


hahaha... thanks Sylvia!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Marisa,
What a cutie. Makes me want to jump thru the screen and cuddle that little man. Does he use steps or can he jump up on to the sofa? He has a beautiful coat in the rug shot.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so in love with Obi!!


----------

